
Adding sharing buttons for all your blogger posts - eglasius
http://eglasius.blogspot.com/2010/10/adding-sharing-buttons-for-all-your.html
======
jamesteow
How many users actually use share buttons? It seems like most people I talk to
(granted, they are either interactive designers or developers) just copy and
paste the URL to their medium of choice.

~~~
eglasius
I usually see some of the sharing options in blogs I read (developer here). I
must admit that I haven't used them to share, but in some rare occasions I've
used it to up vote posts.

I know that a percentage of users in non developer audiences do use those
types of buttons, as I've added/monitored sharing features for some of my
clients.

My blog is targeted to developers and IT professionals in general, so that's a
very good observation. Would be interesting to hear other opinions from the
community about it.

I'm definitely interested on feedback on what I have in my recently created
blog.

